# IBS-D and Dulcolax - help!



## bates (Feb 26, 2004)

My colonoscopy prep next week includes 6 dulcolax tabs with the magnesium citrate (3 at 12 noon and 3 at 4 p.m.). I have IBS with diarrhea - when I have an attack, my gut goes spastic with cramps like second stage labor, for about 20 minutes to half an hour. On another board, a person was saying she had a horrible reaction to dulcolax, that it brought on major cramping and then fainting. Dulcolax works by making your colon go into spasms so it pushes everything out. It makes sense that this could trigger a spastic colon to go nuts. Does anybody have experience with this? My doctor's office was absolutely NO HELP, although they are GIs and should know this stuff. They just said, they didn't know if it would or wouldn't give me cramps that would knock me over for hours on end. Gee, thanks a lot folks! And for this you went to medical school???Help!


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

I had a Miralax prep, with just 2 Dulcolax tablets. It was the best prep I've had. And the Miralax tasted of nothing. But can be mixed with Apple Juice, sodas, etc, if one wants. But I had mine with plain bottled water because I can't take anything with sugars.If you scroll down this site, you will find my post, with details.But not everyone is onto this yet, and even my pharmacist didn't know about it, so you do need to get the right amounts.The trick is, as you will see in detail in my post, not to eat very much, to eat very lightlyfor at leat 3 days before the day before liquidprep day. Then, there won't be much to give you truoble with!Don't worry, whatever, a colonoscopy and the awful prep are never anywhere near as bad as our imagination imagines! O


----------



## ottok (Oct 8, 2003)

I hear you, bates! I was faced with the same problem a few years ago. My doctor suggested that three days before the procedure, I go on a relatively fat-free, dairy-free, fibre-free diet (no fruits or vegetables allowed except white potatoes; white bread, white rice, white chicken or fish), and go on a clear liquid diet two days before the colonoscopy. He also recommended that I take two Fleet enemas the morning of the procedure (about 3 hours before the colonoscopy). Just to make sure I was clean, I also drank a bottle of bisodium phosphate the evening before, together with lots of water. It's a saline laxative that produces an osmotic effect in the small intestine by drawing water out of the tissues into the intestinal lumen. The accumulated fluid produces distention, which encourages peristalsis and bowel movement. -- I did OK with the bisodium phosphate, and was clean for the procedure. My family doctor also warned me against taking the Dulcolax, which can be quite harsh and irritating to the intestinal membranes, but I guess it doesn't cause severe side-effects for all d-prone patients. -- By the way, if you already watery diarrhea before the procedure, you probably won't need any laxatives to clean you out (except, perhaps, for the Fleet enema). I hope I am not making everything seem more complicated than it really is. Good luck!


----------



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

i had a colonoscopy 2 weeks ago. the prep was a nightmare - i'm not going to lie. i have ibs d - and so they gave me the prep that was less than normal - still included 4 dulcolax tabs which i didn't think i needed. you'll be suprised - it sucks the big one for a little while, but then it's over and you're very cleaned out. the mag citrate tastes horrible too - just down it fast if you can. good luck - you'll be just fine!!!


----------



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

i'm such a dork - i didn't look at your dates - i'm sure your test is over and it went just fine! i guess my post may help someone in the future... hope you are doing well!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

I have done a pure Dulcolax prep several times now over the years and am always amazed at how gentle it has been...no cramps to speak of. Different strokes I guess...


----------

